# Stony Lake, New Era, Where to fish???



## rickyj (Jun 25, 2004)

Taking the family camping the week after the 4th. Small kids who love catching fish, where should I try and what should I try, and what would I be trying for. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

where ya from? how far u want to go? fishin from shore? boat? what kind of amenities do you need in a campground?


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

If you have a boat and are fishing Stoney Lake you can catch perch, bluegills, rockbass pretty much along any of hte shore lines of the lake. 

You can also probably catch a few bass all over the place. The east end of the lake is pretty weedy with access to some deeper water where some nice pike like to hang out.

Wax Worms under a bobber should do the trick. 

Stoney is also a VERY good Crappie Lake. Get some pinky jigs or some Small Shiner minnows fished under a float and take some crappies off of underwater points.

It has been a while since I have fished stoney probably two years. But last time there was a underwater point near the middle of the lake that we took a lot of specs off of...And also the Gar Pike were eating our shiner minnows...

Trolling pinky jigs very slow works as well does casting them with a steady slow retrieve.

Good Luck.


----------



## rickyj (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a boat and thanks for the advice. With the kids anything associated with a bobber is great. Souds like the two older ones will be able to do a little casting once they get bored with a bobber.thx!


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

I pretty much grew up fishing Stoney Lake every summer by my Grandpa's cottage. We used to catch bluegills close to shore, just like Sixshooter mentioned. There is also a swimming section of the lake with a square dock close to the creek. You can fish right there, and go fishing afterwards if they get bored.

Its a great place to go in summer.

Good Luck.


----------

